# How much should I weigh for optimal health? 5'5" female



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I want to weigh what I feel my best at. My mental and physical health deteriorated to nothing when I was anorexic, but I decided to recover and have been gaining weight steadily since then.

My eating disorder happened before I finished maturing physically, so I don't know what weight I should be at for my age as a young adult woman. The ranges for my height are so broad.

The more weight I gain, the better I feel - I sleep better and feel a lot better overall! But I got sick and it absolutely is destroying me. My body goes into complete emergency mode if I so much as under-eat for one day.  Right now I bounce around between 115 and 120 lbs; is that enough? Should I try to gain?

Btw, I don't have much body fat. I have an extremely active job and a lot of my weight is muscle. I'm on my feet, walking constantly, bending, and lifting for 8 hours per work day. I'm 5'5", 21 years old. Thanks.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

BMI isn't really a viable system to track how much someone should weigh, so I wouldn't bother too much with scales. As long as you're eating well and exercising regularly, your body should be healthy. You sound fine, btw


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Really depends on your body structure. But 120 at 5'5 does sound healthy


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

110 if you want to be up to my standards. I'd settle for up to 120 though.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> 110 if you want to be up to my standards. I'd settle for up to 120 though.


Yeah haha your standards are ridiculous if you think most girls can be healthy at 110 lbs unless they're shorter or have a very specific body type.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

120 seems fine off the top of my head. With the extra muscle you may still even be slightly thin. You're in a healthy range though. Seems fine.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

143.l (lbs)

We have this unofficial "rule" in my country. We use centimeters measuring height, and 5'5" = 155cm. Last two digits is the ideal weight in kgs. 55kgs = 143.1lbs.


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

You should be around 117 - 130 pounds if you're a small framed female, so you're in the normal BMI range at your heaviest at least. So maybe try and eat more carbs and protein rich foods also, as well as healthy fats to boost calories more that you need for the active job. I used to be underweight myself and my energy levels crashed fast, but I was unfit as well so that's even worse. 

Good luck in your recovery from anorexia too, it'll be an ongoing battle, so don't beat yourself up too much!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Around 125lbs is nice for that height IMO, but everyone wears their weight differently.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

tieffers said:


> I want to weigh what I feel my best at. My mental and physical health deteriorated to nothing when I was anorexic, but I decided to recover and have been gaining weight steadily since then.
> 
> My eating disorder happened before I finished maturing physically, so I don't know what weight I should be at for my age as a young adult woman. The ranges for my height are so broad.
> 
> ...


110-150 lbs ish is the 'healthy weight' range according to the NHS (http://www.nhs.uk/livewell/loseweight/pages/height-weight-chart.aspx)

But, as you don't have much body fat as you say, and you suffered from anorexia, perhaps you want to aim for the upper of the range - certainly if you feel better at a higher weight in this range then go for that. But I wouldn't sweat it much if you are within that range, as worrying too much about weight is probably something you want to avoid I suspect


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> 110-150 lbs ish is the 'healthy weight' range according to the NHS (http://www.nhs.uk/livewell/loseweight/pages/height-weight-chart.aspx)


110!? Are you kidding!? That is _underweight_, according to the BMI calculator here in the U.S. I'm 5'5 and in the 115-119 range, I look sick and people aren't shy about telling me so. I'm just now up to 119 and *still *look underweight.

As for the OP-I'm not sure where you fall on the frame scale and I've no experience with eating disorders (so I tread lightly here). But I can relate to having a physically taxing job. My recommendation would be to try to get *as much *protein into your diet as possible. This is actually harder done than said, but I find protein shakes really help. When I worked as a therapist at a massage school, it was incredibly taxing; I would often eat eggs and whole grain toast with butter in the mornings, a protein shake mid-morning, and usually a big salad with chicken at lunch (and sometimes an additional protein shake after that). With dinner, again, I made sure to include more protein. It was impossible to put on weight at the pace and intensity I was working, but it kept my energy levels up and helped to preserve muscle mass.

If it at possible, I would try to gain-as you pointed out, we have a pretty wide range for what's considered healthy for our height. You stated that you feel better when you are at a higher weight-that alone should be motivation enough. But coupled with your taxing job and tendency to drop weight-that's all the more reason to try gain, if possible.

You might also consider supplementing B vitamins (especially B12) to keep your energy levels up as well.

EDIT: And...I see that you are either Vegan or Vegetarian...which makes B12 and protein all the more crucial. I don't know if you eat eggs or consume milk products, but if not, there are in fact pea-based protein powders. Might be worth trying...


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@*tieffers* - I'm glad to hear you talk about your ED in the past tense  Well done!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

theloneleopard said:


> 110!? Are you kidding!? That is _underweight_, according to the BMI calculator here in the U.S. I'm 5'5 and in the 115-119 range, I look sick and people aren't shy about telling me so. I'm just now up to 119 and *still *look underweight.


Its the start of the 'healthy weight' range according to the NHS (I don't work for them ). Like I say, given what the OP says about her body fat and previous anorexia I would suggest the upper half of the range.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm about your height, 121 pounds, and trying to gain some weight. I'm not sure what you mean by "emergency mode," but when I undereat I get really hungry, cold, and weak. I think I'd look and feel better at around 125-130.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Its the start of the 'healthy weight' range according to the NHS (I don't work for them )


I understand  I just couldn't believe that 110 was considered within healthy range! Even for a *small-boned* person...



firestar said:


> when I undereat I get really hungry, cold, and weak. I think I'd look and feel better at around 125-130.


I, too, feel and look better within that range, with 130 being optimal.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

bout 3 fiddy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> 110 if you want to be up to my standards. I'd settle for up to 120 though.


She's already too hot for you bud.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

120-130lb


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

theloneleopard said:


> I understand  I just couldn't believe that 110 was considered within healthy range! Even for a *small-boned* person...


Ah ok, I misinterpreted your post a little  sry


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> She's already too hot for you bud.


You don't even know what I can do bud.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Imbored21 said:


> You don't even know what I can do bud.


Throw 100 tokens at her?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

*tries not to laugh*


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Throw 100 tokens at her?


lol


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

theloneleopard said:


> I understand  I just couldn't believe that 110 was considered within healthy range! Even for a *small-boned* person...


I'm the same height as op and weigh 112 lbs, I don't look unhealthy or too skinny. It really does depend on the person's body type. Go on a website like mybodygallery.com and you will see my point.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I second the mybodygallery.com suggestion. That really helps my struggles with body issues.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

a girl asking a forum that is chock full of (arguably) woman-ignorant males what she should weigh

i love it. 

to answer...i think 130-160 lbs depending on body frame/body type and muscle.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

gopherinferno said:


> a girl asking a forum that is chock full of (arguably) woman-ignorant males what she should weigh
> 
> i love it.
> 
> to answer...i think 130-160 lbs depending on body frame/body type and muscle.


Is that by American standards though? The upper end of that is quite heavy to my finicky Euro sensibilities.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Is that by American standards though? The upper end of that is quite heavy to my finicky Euro sensibilities.


that's why i said it depends on body frame and muscle. if you have a lot of muscle, you're going to weigh more. or you have a lot of weight in your boobs and butt. girls can weight a lot more than what they look like they do. trust me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

About 130-140 pounds should be good. Much over that and you'll be overweight at your height.

But for reference I don't really look underweight and I'm 94 pounds at 5'2"~


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

tieffers said:


> Yeah haha your standards are ridiculous if you think most girls can be healthy at 110 lbs unless they're shorter or have a very specific body type.


Don't delude yourself. I'm 120 lbs at 6'2" and I'm perfectly fine.



gopherinferno said:


> to answer...i think 130-160 lbs depending on body frame/body type and muscle.


That's ridiculous. I understand obesity is becoming a social norm, but still.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Don't delude yourself. I'm 120 lbs at 6'2" and I'm perfectly fine.


don't delude _yourself_. women have/need more body fat than men. they have different body types. and all people have different optimal weight.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm a 6'1 male that weighs around 147-155 or so last time I checked so you should be lower than me at least even though I am pretty skinny.

http://www.calculator.net/ideal-wei...htinch=5&cheightmeter=180&printit=0&x=69&y=20


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> don't delude _yourself_. women have/need more body fat than men. they have different body types. and all people have different optimal weight.


That only accounts for about 20% of it. And don't try to tell me that OP is some macho beast because it's very clear that we're talking about weight gained by _eating_.

My girlfriend is female, just a bit taller than OP (5'6") and weights 105 lbs. We have very close height-to-weight ratios, so sex doesn't always play much of a role.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

LichtLune said:


> I'm a 6'1 male that weighs around 147-155 or so last time I checked so you should be lower than me at least even though I am pretty skinny.
> 
> http://www.calculator.net/ideal-wei...htinch=5&cheightmeter=180&printit=0&x=69&y=20


yeah that calculator said a healthy BMI for a girl who's 5'5" is anywhere between 110-150. lot of room for variation. everyone is different.



SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> That only accounts for about 20% of it. And don't try to tell me that OP is some macho beast because it's very clear that we're talking about weight gained by _eating_.
> 
> My girlfriend is female, just a bit taller than OP (5'6") and weights 105 lbs. We have very close height-to-weight ratios, so sex doesn't always play much of a role.


your gf is on the small side though. she probably has a small frame and build and that's a healthy weight for her.

how many times do i have to say, it VARIES with body type. sheesh.


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Tieffers (NL?) I saw your question and i remember something some trainer told me about ideal weight (I think it was for men though but i forgot):

Convert feet and inches to meters and centimeters
Look at the number behind the decimal
This is the average of a healthy weight in kilograms, give or take a pound or 9 in the minus or the plus.

I did the boring math for you and it was 143 pounds. Now body type is also important i heard. I personally look at food and i feel my stomach growing, but a friend of mine came third at our all you can eat trip. He always eats a lot and weighs 150 lbs or something. Most people in the group were 230+ lbs and he outate everyone haha. Cant gain a pound at all.


----------

